# Is this going to make youngsters lazier than they already are?



## derrick (21 Jun 2019)

https://ebike-mtb.com/en/commencal-meta-ht-power-24-kids-emtb/


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jun 2019)

No, it will just mean they can keep up with competitive Daddy on his without being screamed at for being lazy


----------



## dodgy (21 Jun 2019)

eBikes are great, but I can see that perhaps for many it will be seen as the default/easy option and people are on the whole going to get less exercise. We often hear the "but if it gets people out on bikes it's great", which I agree with, but better for kids to get the exercise while they have surplus energy.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2019)

........gonna need a bigger power station......


----------



## Dm800 (21 Jun 2019)

Handy for the little ones ride to MaccyDs


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2019)

They have been around for quite a while and have been very popular with youngsters for that entire time .


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Jun 2019)

It’s only a matter of time until they find out how to tell the speed sensors that the wheels are not the size that they think they are


----------



## Low Gear Guy (21 Jun 2019)

I thought the point of sending teenagers out was to wear them out? In any case, most teenagers can fit an adult small size bike.


----------



## Mugshot (21 Jun 2019)

I liked the bit where some old fogies got upset cos they weren't young anymore.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Jun 2019)

I would have thought that most 14 year olds, would be too big for a 24" wheel bike, which would mean that if these are aiming at younger kids then they won't be ridden on the roads.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jun 2019)

Actually looking at the price the kids whose parents can afford to buy them will probably not want them.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (21 Jun 2019)

I've mentioned this previously, but I once met a couple who stopped touring when the kids came along, but were planning their first family tour with the kids using E-bikes so that decent daily distances could be done without breaking the kids. I thought it was a great idea! It made even more sense when they told me they were renting the E-bikes. Potentially a few years of holidays with bikes suitable to the needs - every year.


----------



## Slick (21 Jun 2019)

I think it's a brilliant idea.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Actually looking at the price the kids whose parents can afford to buy them will probably not want them.


I would have thought so - but having worked in schools the number of people who will by the latest and greatest "Apple anything and everything" for their kids Christmas present, regardless of cost, makes me think that £2000+ is not as much of a barrier as it should be


----------

